# Considering Seeds at Nirvana



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

I am ready to* buy* some seeds online and since Nirvana is advertising here, I pick that company.  I have grown some seeds, and mostly grow out clones, so far.

Remember I am growing Outdoor, starting seedlings indoor to make clones from.

My questions are on the words the company uses.  In the "Learn More" on the strains offered.

1.  When they say Indoor.... does this mean these plants will grow Small?  Or does it mean they are bred for indoor conditions?  (This has become an issue of heated discussion here at the ranch.)

2.  When they say Outdoor, does this mean the plants will do better Outdoor?  taller/bigger?

3.  I am trying to stay with Indicas, yet the "flower" time sometimes says longer than the Words in the discription.  Like "finishes early, eight weeks", then in the discription, it says 9-11 weeks.  What do they mean really?

I am going crazy trying to pic three strains to grow.

My criteria is.... Indica Dom, early finish (8 weeks perfered -10 weeks max and this is really pushing it.), husband wants big plants too, I will settle for Medium size.

I have narrowed it down to...

1. *NorthernLights *(if I had to, I could get this in clone form and not buy seeds.)
Buy 100% feminised: buy Nirvana marijuana seeds! Northern Light is a marijuana strain which is highly suited to indoor growing. Nearly all promising modern indoor cannabis strains contain Northern Lights genes. With its high flower-to-leaf ratio, compact buds, good yields and exceptional resin production, these wonderful marijuana seeds are a most lucrative choice for the indoor cannabis grower. The smoke's flavour is somewhat neutral, yet full-bodied.  (plant size does not matter with this one as I have growin it 3 times and like it best of all the strains I have grown)

2. *Swiss Cheese* (chose for short flower time)
Nirvana's Swiss Cheese is a hybrid of our discontinued marijuana strain Swiss Miss and a curious Skunk #1 phenotype that was discovered in the UK and smuggled to Amsterdam in 2007. A mix of a very early Swiss Skunk and a robust cannabis strain from Nepal, Swiss Miss contributes an old school flavour that makes Swiss Cheese cannabis unique. These marijuana seeds are mould resistant and beginner friendly. (this is also a Outdoor catagory plant and a quick finisher)

3.* Bubblishous* (this is the one confusing me, says finish in 8 weeks then, in the bottom part of "flower time" says 9-11 weeks)
Bubblelicious was developed in the Midwest, U.S.A., then brought to the Netherlands in the 1990s to be further refined. Its plants grow vigorously and finish flowering in about 8 weeks. Bubblelicious is highly resinous and extra sweet. Certain phenotypes will actually display a distinct pink bubblegum scent and flavour. This strain of cannabis is also very suitable for medical marijuana users 

4. *Aroura Indica* (grows of this going on here at MP, growers care to comment on recomending this strain to me?)
Aurora Indica is an F1 hybrid of Afghan and Northern Light. Its plants stay short, producing heavy colas and dense buds. This marijuana strain produces exceptional amounts of resin, resulting in a deep, near-black hash with a tasty aroma and a heavy buzz. This probably is our most potent Indica.

5. *Crystal* (this one intrigues me because I have never grown a WW and love the WW high)
Chrystal is a White Widow hybrid that has been re-back-crossed with Northern Light. Two world-famous marijuana strains! Its big sticky buds give off an almost kerosene-like aroma and produce a quick-hitting high. An F1 hybrid, Chrystal produces outstanding yields of top quality grass. Its plants are much easier to manicure than White Widow. Chrystal was a first place winner of the Dutch Highlife Cup ( a renowned marijuana competition) in 2002. (due to the long finish time, this one, I would put in a pot that could be brought in at night if the weather turned really bad)

Comments are welcome.  I am going to try to get this order off before the end of the month.  I will be making clones, how many to be determined by the new recomendation.  Three strains seem to be enough to me from seed.  I will have clones available to me and may just forego the Northernlights from seed and go with the Northernlights clones from the "clone guy".

So, what is the deal with the words "indoor" vs "outdoor" my husband wants big plants.  I want healthy fast finishers.  My average First Frost date is September 31, that gives me eight weeks of good flowering temps.  When we head into October here the temps can fall, or not.  Two years ago, we had a early hard freeze in September, that is NOT normal.

Thank you for your time.  Your comments will be taken into consideration.  I am truely thankfull to all of you being here to ask.


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

I hve always wondered about the indoor/outdoor thing...I always took it to mean you cld grow indoors or outdoors but that strains in the indoor section were better suited for indoor growing and outdoor seeds are better suited for outdoor growing...I figure because they get on the bigger side and wld be tough to grow indoors.  I honestly never trust any seed banks flowering time...I wld be more apt to trust a fellow grower who has grown out the strain...I like #5...it sounds interesting out of the choices you hve there...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you.... I am thinking along your lines Mr. von Budmeister.

Crystal is at the top of my list.....Northernlights the top of the husbands, and I just heard the words...."We will be getting the Northernlights seeds", so, the choice now is narrowed down to 2-5.  I just hesitate on the Crystal grow time, but if I put her or them in "portable pots", I can wheel them inside if the weather gets really bad.

*Choose two out of the four, that you would grow and why?*


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow just looked at Nirvana and they only hve 8 choices in the outdoor section and it is actually only 5 different strains...too bad you don't hve a bigger flowering window...because the White Castles sound awesome:

Nirvana's White Castle is an F1 marijuana hybrid of two absolute winners. With a White Widow mother and our award-winning Ice for a father, White Castle marijuana seeds are as outrageous as one would expect. The sturdier, denser structure of Ice really thickens up the often light and wispy White Widow buds. White Widow's flavour, strength, and social high remain very present in this cannabis strain. Medical marijuana users are extremely fond of White Castle for its pain-killing properties.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello Tc 



> INDOOR strains are generally only intended for indoor growing with artificial light. The optimal light conditions available indoors will allow these strains to reach their full potential.
> It is possible to grow these strains outdoors if you live in a warm, sunny climate, such as the Southern hemisphere, equatorial regions, the tropics and subtropics.
> 
> INDOOR / GREENHOUSE
> ...



eace:


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2010)

Howdy TC! I would check with 4u about Crystal. Didn't his grow 9 feet tall and not finish last year? It sure sounds awesome, but no future in it, if she isn't done before bad weather stops you. I have my list narrowed down to fifty, so far. I still have time, lol. Next list I start, I am going with the "for sure" strains, then add to it and see how I do. My problem is not knowing how big those skunk strains will get. Is it safe to assume that a skunk variety will be somewhat short?


----------



## leafminer (Jan 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> My questions are on the words the company uses.  In the "Learn More" on the strains offered.
> 3.  I am trying to stay with Indicas, yet the "flower" time sometimes says longer than the Words in the discription.  Like "finishes early, eight weeks", then in the discription, it says 9-11 weeks.  What do they mean really?



- They _don't know_ what they mean. I tried customer support and they thought the strain I was growing was a sativa . . . didn't even check on their own website. 
I've grown their Aurora and it was very good but the pheno was noticeably different from others here who've grown it, and as for the Blue Mystic, useless. I've been searching the Net for pics and I am now convinced that Aurora's seeds are F2s and at least some of their strains probably aren't stable, so you pay your money and gamble somewhat.

You can't believe anything you read about flowering time. Better to check with ppl who've grown it. Aurora for instance; I grew three times and the average time to 20% amber was 10 weeks in flower. I could describe it for you but there's little point because I don't think you will get a similar pheno.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello Benny and HIE, and Hampster agian....

Benny, I did ask, what he grew was from a different seed bank. 

HIE, thanks for the info.

Hamster, I looked at Ice last winter when someone was growing it, I think it was GMCorp.....was very very impressive.

Benny, the Swiss Cheese has some Skunk in it. Says it is a fast finisher...I am pretty sure I am going with this one.  So...

ONE more choice to make.   Will it be AI? Crystal? or Bubblishous?


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

Crystal....crystal....crystal.....I hear the crowd chanting....


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 21, 2010)

i have one surviving white castle, see sig. will keep posted as to progress


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

You may hear the crowd chanting Crystal, but the word Crystal makes me think First Frost.....  brrr.

After reading HIE's explainin' of the "Outdoor", I am gonna head back to Nirvana and reconsider the Outdoor strains they offer.

So..
the Swiss Cheese is chosen, as it is Outdoor and beginner friendly along with mould resistant.  The Northernlights too, tho I may still get a clone from the clone guy to compare the strains, I know this one is a great smoke.

Up in the air bout Crystal and Bubbleishous.....I know that word is gonna give me fits in a journal.


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> You may hear the crowd chanting Crystal, but the word Crystal makes me think First Frost.....  brrr.
> 
> After reading HIE's explainin' of the "Outdoor", I am gonna head back to Nirvana and reconsider the Outdoor strains they offer.
> 
> ...



Well you can always call it "C".....


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

The husband wants the Feminized seeds.  And I just read this....



> feminised seeds have tendency to go hermie



I guess I should research the "feminized factor" now that I am almost ready to order.

Hampster, seems Crystal is easier to spell, and yes..could call it C, but dang, isnt there another drug out there starts with C.....?

tcbud never thot ordering seeds could be this frustrating.  Now......Should I re think the feminized factor.  I personally like the "is it a girl search" in the seedling department.

*Feminized or not to Feminized, that is the current question ...
whether tis nobler to get some males and kill them or go for strictly fem seeds?*


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

oh....I HATE HERMIES......
I hate plants that "tend" to hermi.  I spent alot of time inspecting a "tends to hermi" couple plants last year.

So, I guess I should go read up on Feminized seeds.


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the whole fem seeds/hermie thing is overstated...I hve had not a single hermie from fem beans...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay then, that is enough reasurance for me.  Fem seeds it is.  I will be making clones from them.  *Hamster*, you got any clones made from yours?


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Okay then, that is enough reasurance for me.  Fem seeds it is.  I will be making clones from them.  *Hamster*, you got any clones made from yours?



All of my grows with fem beans hve been autos which you can not clone...I am sure someone on here has cloned plants from fem beans....


----------



## leafminer (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, no problem. I made my own fems; the first was a cross and the second was a backcross (same female pollen used both times) and neither set of fems hermied. I took clones from them, there is no difference. In fact I just germinated another fem from the last few seeds I still have of that line. It's nice to know that it isn't going to turn out male.


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks leaf...nice to know


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 21, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> - They _don't know_ what they mean. I tried customer support and they thought the strain I was growing was a sativa . . . didn't even check on their own website.
> I've grown their Aurora and it was very good but the pheno was noticeably different from others here who've grown it, and as for the Blue Mystic, useless. I've been searching the Net for pics and I am now convinced that Aurora's seeds are F2s and at least some of their strains probably aren't stable, so you pay your money and gamble somewhat.
> 
> You can't believe anything you read about flowering time. Better to check with ppl who've grown it. Aurora for instance; I grew three times and the average time to 20% amber was 10 weeks in flower. I could describe it for you but there's little point because I don't think you will get a similar pheno.


 
*that sounds bout right miner.. my AI was 90% cloudy at 6-7 wks but didnt pack the amber in till the 9th wk.. i chopped at the end of the 9th.. and it was ruffly 15-20% amber just my opinion.. lol
and other then that all i have grown from nirvana is papaya.. both these strains being fem seeds.. no hermi's yet.. (knock on wood)*
*LH*


----------



## tcbud (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you all for responding.

I am changing my mind (woman right to change mind is documented in history).

Due to this thread here I have learned, that I can buy single seeds, I can expect fems to stay fems, outdoor means the plants should finish early in any climate,  I dont want to eat at McDonalds and Stable Phenos are something you gonna have to pay thru the nose for.  Also, the "help desk" personal usualy dont know anything bout words on their site.  I can clone Fem plants,that is a way cool thing to learn.  Oh and, I dont want to grow F2's... I think.

I want stable seeds, even tho I didnt care for the smoke of the BB I grew last season, those plants were identical to each other and that alone satisfied me that they were Stable and Prolly what I paid for.  I would have paid twice as much if I had known that the Bud Pic of the Year was gonna come from them!

Now, to spend the day perusing the Attitude then over to "Single Seed Center" to see if they have what I want.

I am still looking for a Northern Lights Fem seeds and Bubble Gum Fem seeds.  If I have to narrow it down to two strains.

*Again thank you all for your help*.  I am on a quest and those on a quest should always thank the people who help them.  Also, I will contiue this thread in case anyone wants to follow the quest for the "tcbud '10 summer season outdoor grow"!  Time to start thinking of Journal Names.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad you are pushing on and not settling tc....


----------



## tcbud (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay Mr. Lewis, I am now looking into the Cali Breeders.  I will start new thread when I have gathered enough info to be ready to walk into harborside and say...hopefully....

Please let me see your seed list and be able to pic out some seeds.

I am researching the OG's and the Chem lines now, as it seems the Cali Breeders are all into that.  I could enjoy a Diesel too...


----------

